

Rebranding Samsung - zekers
http://www.azizfirat.com/blog/2014/7/11/rebranding-samsung

======
runjake
This is just an "inspired" rip-off of Andrew Kim's Microsoft designs (with a
little Jony Ives ROYGBIV gradient thrown in). It's like the author downloaded
Kim's blog post and s/Microsoft/Samsung/ effectively.

But as natch alludes to in their comment, this may be right up Samsung's
alley.

------
natch
So, let's see. You're a creative, and you're going to donate your work to a
company that in my opinion is notorious for ripping off the work of creatives
who work for other companies. Brilliant?

